# Many questions about the synthesis of MDMA and other drugs by a beginner.



## Vince Gilligan JR (Aug 8, 2022)

Hello to you ! I've been browsing this site for a few days looking for knowledge and experience ! And I am really very happy to have found so much! So Thanks.

For as much I always ask myself some question which could help other person who like me one can of experiment, are curious to learn. So here is a list of questions! If you can't answer them all it's absolutely not serious and I already thank you for taking my request into consideration! 

Where to learn all the vocabulary of synthesizing ?, I could see the thread of "G.Patton" on the vocabulary and full of advice so thanks to him for this part. I own "The organic Chem Lab Survival Manual" do you think it is a good starting point to start the theory to practice? Are there some chapters more important than others? other book to recommend to work on the theory ?

Where can I find suppliers? I have seen on the forum some products that I had never heard of and that if you search on the clearnet are extremely expensive and regulated. Do you go through Chinese or Indian markets as I read? Is there any risk at the customs? 

I could also see the "Listing" part of the forum, is it necessary to search here? is it enough to copy and paste the name of the ingredient to find it? for my part this part remains vague for me 

How to know which is the best route to follow to synthesize a product (for example MDMA) I could see something in the 4 ways for synthesis ? how to choose one? 

Thank you for taking the time to read and in the best case to answer! 

Maybe my english is not clear so if you not understand something tell it to me.


----------



## UWe9o12jkied91d

do you think it is a good starting point to start the theory to practice?
I dont know boss.Always good to get some practice in an learn but make sure you understand the reaction atelast in therms of exotherm/toxic.I have small permanent scars that just miseed my eye, wear your ppe.
Are there some chapters more important than others? other book to recommend to work on the theory ?
I would start of with youtube videos, maybe crash course chem, nile red, chemplayer, nurdrage, cody's lab and then if you want more after having a brief understanding look up your local university's course for bachelor's year 1-2, all major subjects like organic chem, analytical chem should have their reading list.Can't really recommend specifics because I learned in a different language.
Where to learn all the vocabulary of synthesizing ?
Just spend time reading the forum, books, articles, it's going to click if you're dedicated and willing enough.
Where can I find suppliers?
Depends on where you're from.EU has pretty shit precursor laws, you can dance circles around them.If it happens you're from the EU Poland has everything OTC, I can name a few names in private to not compromise them, most of them can get you your desired product even if not listed. Buying here on the forum from reputable guys is also good, a bit more expensive, but good.US/Asia/Africa(lol) idk, I would watch out for EtNO2 ebay sellers in the us tho, heard a rumor they're honeypots.
Do you go through Chinese or Indian markets as I read? Is there any risk at the customs?
Again, depends on your location and import laws from china.As long as the precursor you're importing is legal there should be no issues, you could pop up on some radars, but lessen this by degrees of separation, dummy boxes dropped off at random locations, be creative.India I would avoid if I were not indian.India is well known for ketamine and OTC anything.

How to know which is the best route to follow to synthesize a product (for example MDMA) I could see something in the 4 ways for synthesis ? how to choose one?
Depends on what precursors you got, what equipment and glass you've got this is a question you need to answer yourself, or atleast provide some more details.But MDMA is a pretty advanced synthesis, you could go for MDA, piperonal or vanilin is gonna be hard to get (omega watched).Or maybe learn Al/Hg amphetamine P2NP reduction first (pinned), involves a lot of basic concepts.Always read saftey data sheet of what you are working with.ALso look at mephedrone.

I hope this helps casue fuck im thirsty

E: Also good YT learning channels: chemical force, thoisoi2, explosions & fire, extractions & ire, John black super chemist


----------



## Vince Gilligan JR

Thank you for your feedback and advice! I think it can bring a lot to the beginner like me. I like this forum for the very educational aspect it can bring us. I'm thinking of starting with the channels you recommend while continuing to decipher "the organic chem lab survival manual". I think I'll start by buying directly from people on the forum and see about Poland.

P2P reduction of amphetamine can be done by beginners? Mephedrone makes me the eye like the MDA that I knew only by name.

Really nice to have been able to answer! hope you drink. can i contact you about poland ?


----------



## UWe9o12jkied91d

P2P (restricted and watched) -> Amphetamine is not so efficient small scale and comes with impurities(formetorex) , only 30% yield.But its the main method in Europe.This particular route and the impurities it brings make euro paste smell and feel like europaste.I would personally ignore this route, save it for meth or when you have a bit more experience isolating your product.This method has a thread here called leuckart synthesis by william d.

P2NP (Not restricted but watched) -> Amph. is a better route(most of the time) , you can go a lot of ways, reduction with AlHg, with borohydride, RedAl if you are a millionaire.There are many more but these are the more conventional.

Have a think, decide were you wanna go see what's accessible to you and what else you need and I'll point you to the right merchant that will have it 100%.
Also, read shulgin's Pihkal, atleast MDA entry.Understand the system : coresponding aldehyde -> coresponding nitropropene -> reduction to desired amine


----------



## Sopranos

I'd also like to know more. PM


----------



## fuckypu

piperonal good way to made mdma


----------



## MadHatter

The best way to start for a beginner is YouTube. Check up some of the great chemtubers out there, like NileRed, Doug's Lab and Thy Labs. You'll find more as you go.

Then start doing syntheses of your precursors and reagents. Find what you need, search for synthesis videos on youtube (you won't find any public videos of drug synthesis there with the exception of the user "Higgs Bosson", but he'll be gone soon enough) of the precursors and start there.

If you need sulphuric acid, check out how you do it from battery acid or through elctrolysis of sodium metabisulphate. If you need nitric acid, make it yourself from sulphuric acid. You'll need absolute ethanol. Get some pure, food-grade ethanol and distill it to maximum concentration, then dry it with proper drying techniques. Make your own drying agents. Try your hands on nitroethane, but you'll first need to make sodium nitrite from sodium nitrate. And so on ...

This way you'll learn the basic lab techniques, vocabulary _and _stock up on chemicals for trial runs without ordering watched chemicals. Often times the chemtubers will also explain the chemical reactions, and if you study a bit of chemistry yourself these expalnations will soon be understandable. 
Once you nail the trial runs on small scale, you have the choice of beefing up and starting a business. _Then_ you'll need to find vendors of ready-made watched precursors that are 100% trustworthy. But that's another story.

And when you choose the method for your synthesis of a final product, simply go for the one where you can get or synth the reagents and where there's a good yield.
If you're going for amphetamine, do the P2NP/NaBH4/CuCl- route and make your own P2NP from benzaldehyde and nitroethane. For example.


----------

